# 2006 21Rs For Sale $11500 In Nc



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Bump....Price now $10500.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Bump....Price now $10500.
[/quote]

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2256795309.html


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Still available. We are near Raleigh, NC. Asking $10500. Thanks!


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> Still available. We are near Raleigh, NC. Asking $10500. Thanks!


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2265864861.html

Nice, clean 21RS. If interested, Call 919-796-3242. Thanks.


----------



## Nancy and Pat (Mar 28, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> Still available. We are near Raleigh, NC. Asking $10500. Thanks!


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2265864861.html

Nice, clean 21RS. If interested, Call 919-796-3242. Thanks.
[/quote]

Hello, Is your trailer still for sale? The Craigs List link did not work?


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nancy and Pat said:


> Still available. We are near Raleigh, NC. Asking $10500. Thanks!


http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2265864861.html

Nice, clean 21RS. If interested, Call 919-796-3242. Thanks.
[/quote]

Hello, Is your trailer still for sale? The Craigs List link did not work?
[/quote]
Yes, still available. Let me know if you would like to see it or need more photos. Thanks.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Bump....Price now $10500.
[/quote]

New price $10,000. bump


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rprince89 said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Link does not work - have you sold this? Also, you have a double post - which do you prefer to keep?


----------



## Meji (Apr 5, 2011)

rdvholtwood said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Link does not work - have you sold this? Also, you have a double post - which do you prefer to keep?
[/quote]

I found the link by searching on Craigslist for the type of RV
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2300892578.html

And I'm about to pull my hair out right now because in my 3 months of researching I've decide that this is the TT I want at the exact price I'm willing to pay, and not terribly far from where I live, but I can't be looking to buy until September, gah.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

Meji said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Link does not work - have you sold this? Also, you have a double post - which do you prefer to keep?
[/quote]

I found the link by searching on Craigslist for the type of RV
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2300892578.html

And I'm about to pull my hair out right now because in my 3 months of researching I've decide that this is the TT I want at the exact price I'm willing to pay, and not terribly far from where I live, but I can't be looking to buy until September, gah.








[/quote]
It is definitely a popular floor plan. Unfortunately, I can't hold it 'till Sept.(smile) My wife is unemployed and we must sell the Outback for now. I have had much interest from Craigslist, but no takers. Price now $10,000. Thanks.


----------



## ashbongo10 (Apr 10, 2011)

This has got to be my camper! I've been lurking for awhile, and looking for our own Outback just as long. I am trying to get rid of my smaller, light-weight camper in order to upgrade to this model, and I'm in NC to boot! Hope you still have this around once I get mine sold! Camping season is here, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I actually found you via your craigslist post originally, so I will hopefully be contacting you by phone soon!


----------



## redw&blue (Apr 12, 2011)

You still got this?
I'm in Knoxville TN and am interested.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

ashbongo10 said:


> This has got to be my camper! I've been lurking for awhile, and looking for our own Outback just as long. I am trying to get rid of my smaller, light-weight camper in order to upgrade to this model, and I'm in NC to boot! Hope you still have this around once I get mine sold! Camping season is here, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I actually found you via your craigslist post originally, so I will hopefully be contacting you by phone soon!


 Still avilable. Anyone here will say you can't go wrong with this model. We are just having to regroup finances for now, but I do forsee some type of camper/camping still in our future. Hope to hear from you soon. Wish you luck with your sale. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

redw&blue said:


> You still got this?
> I'm in Knoxville TN and am interested.


 Yep, still available. Also replied via PM. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rdvholtwood said:


> We must sell our 2006 Outback 21RS due to unemployment reasons. Please see the craigslist ad for more info. Contact us for any other info. Thanks!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/rvs/2250493063.html


Link does not work - have you sold this? Also, you have a double post - which do you prefer to keep?
[/quote]

Sorry! Not trying to spam. Thanks for narrowing it down for me. With Craigslist, you have to 'refresh' your posting every so many days to keep you top posted. I will update this posting with the new link as needed. Thanks.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

ashbongo10 said:


> This has got to be my camper! I've been lurking for awhile, and looking for our own Outback just as long. I am trying to get rid of my smaller, light-weight camper in order to upgrade to this model, and I'm in NC to boot! Hope you still have this around once I get mine sold! Camping season is here, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I actually found you via your craigslist post originally, so I will hopefully be contacting you by phone soon!


 New price $9950.


----------



## rprince89 (Mar 7, 2011)

rprince89 said:


> This has got to be my camper! I've been lurking for awhile, and looking for our own Outback just as long. I am trying to get rid of my smaller, light-weight camper in order to upgrade to this model, and I'm in NC to boot! Hope you still have this around once I get mine sold! Camping season is here, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I actually found you via your craigslist post originally, so I will hopefully be contacting you by phone soon!


 New price $9950.
[/quote]
**SOLD** Thanks to the Wall family from NC. Sorry to see it go, but we will get back on our feet easier now. Thanks all from Outbackers.


----------

